# EverQuest 2 - Problem bei Station Registrierung!! Brauche dringend Hilfe!!



## Michael16 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo!! ich hab mir heute EverQuest 2 gekauft und da muss man bevor man das spiel starten kann ein "Station Benuterkonto anlegen" Bei dem Bildschirm wo man die ganzen persönlichen Daten wie name, geburtsdatum etc eingeben muss gibt es ganz oben links auch ein feld wo da steht: Wählen sie einen Stations-Namen. Was muss ich da reinschreiben!???
Weil egal was ich reinschreibe immer steh oben in roter schrift: "Daß Stations-Name nicht erreichbar ist"!!!! 
Was hat das zu bedeuten!?????????

Bitte helft mir!!!

Danke schon mal!!!


----------



## Blackout (3. Januar 2006)

Stationsname meint nichts anderes als deinen Loginnamen für Station.com


----------

